# Die Siedler 4 mit schwarzer Leiste??



## Rzeda (17. Juli 2009)

Moin moin
Ich habe folgendes Problem!!!
Wenn ich Die Siedler 4 Starte,zum Beispiel Römer Kampange kommt eine schwarze Leiste und man kann die Auflösung nicht Verändern.Ich habe das Spiel mit XP und Vista getestet und bei beiden ein Spiel update gemacht,es ist bei beiden das gleiche Problem!!!

Ich würde euch gerne ein Bild Zeigen nur Leider Weis ich nicht wie ich hier im Beitrag ein Bild einfügen kann,dass auf meinem PC ist!!




Bitte um Hilfe!!!

Mit Gruß von 
Rzeda


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (17. Juli 2009)

installier mal "Fraps", mit dem Tool kannst du In-Game Screenshots machen und dann das Bild hier posten 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/FRAPS_13010723.html


----------



## Mexxim (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn du einen beitrag im erweiterten modus verfasst, ist oben die Büroklammer in der leiste. Da drauf gehen, datei auswählen die hochgleaden werden soll und hochladen. 

Danach ist sie dann auf dem server und du kannst das bild mit "grafik einfügen" reinstellen..

und zu deinem Problem: normalerweise müsstest du doch im menü am anfang unter optionen die Auflösung anpassen können oder?

/edit @XFX_GTX280_XT: er hat doch geschrieben das er das bild schon hat nur nicht weiß wie mans hochläd o.O  

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## madace (19. Juli 2009)

Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn? 
(So was sollte man schon mal erwähnen wenn man von Grafikproblemen berichtet! Am besten auch die Treiberversion.)


----------



## seiLaut (19. Juli 2009)

Siedler 4 ist 2D. Kann es sein, dass die schwarze Leiste daher kommt, dass du keinen 4:3 Monitor hast?
Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass Siedler 4 das Format ändern konnte.


----------



## Rzeda (21. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für die Info,nur ich habe Berreits ein Bild vom Spiel und Fraps habe ich bereits auch drauf,aber trotzdem Danke!!
Die schwarze Leiste ich ja normalerweise eine zusatz Leiste,die man öffnen und schließen kann,daher liegt es nicht an der Grafikkarte!!
Ich Habe ein 3:4 Bildschirm und Die Grafikkarte ist eine 9800GTX+ mit Nvidia Treiber 186.18.
Ich habe mal einen Patch gefunden,damit man die Auflösung ändern kann,also liegt es am Spiel,nur komme ich nicht mehr an den Patch dran,aber da ist ja auch noch die schwarze Leiste!!
PS.ICh habe die Grafikkarte nicht angegeben,weil es nicht an der Karte liegt!,und höchsten kann es an der Geforce 9000 Reihe liegen,da mein kleiner Bruder mit einer 9600GT das gleiche Problem hat und ein anderer Freund auch mit einer 9800GT.Mein Großer Bruder hat das Problem nicht und er verwendet eine 8800GT!!!


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Juli 2009)

Was passiert, wenn Du bei der Engine nicht auf Hardware sondern Software gehst? Sind die Balken dann immer noch da?


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Ich glaube das liegt an Breidbildschirmen... Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Wenns ne lösung gibt, wäre ich aucha sehr froh.

Ich verwende eine 8800GTS 512.  Also kanns nicht an der 9000er serie liegen


----------



## Rzeda (21. Juli 2009)

Ich Habe alle Einstellungen getestet,aber das Problem besteht weiterhin egal also ob ich auf Software oder Hardware Stelle!!!
Es ist ne Möglichkeit,dass es am Breitbild liegt,nur in meinem Fall liegt es dewegen nicht an dem Breitbild,weil das kein Breitbildbildschirm ist!!!
Das ist ein 21Zoll Röhrenbildschirm 3:4!!
Wäre toll,wenns ne Lösung gibt!!!


----------



## madace (21. Juli 2009)

Spiel auf die aktuellste Version gepatcht (guck noch mal nach)?
Seltsam finde ich ja auf dem Screenshot schon, dass Du anscheinend die Auflösung gar nicht ändern kannst. Sollte dein Windows in "guter, also nicht zwangsweise-neu-zu-installierender Form" sein, versuch mal eine ältere Treiberversion.

Alternativ wäre es natürlich gut, eine andere Grafikkarte zu testen....


----------



## seiLaut (22. Juli 2009)

Öffne mal die video.cfg und ändere dort "ForceBlit = 1" (default müsste 0 sein)
Das ist aber nicht dien entgültige Lösung und scheint ein Problem der nVidia Karten zu sein. Eine entgültige und zufriedenstellende Lösung hat noch keiner gefunden.

Die Jungs bei Computerbase haben sich schon damit länger beschäftigt..
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=402608

Sehr geil übrigens Posting 39, könnte man wohl als FAIL auffassen.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe das Problem auf ner HD3870 nicht, auf ner 9800GT tritt es hingegen auf. Scheint also Graka(-treiber)-Bedingt zu sein.


----------



## DOTL (23. Juli 2009)

Ja, bei Siedler4 und Vista taucht häufig der schwarze Balken auf. Hab auch einiges ausprobiert, aber irgendwie funktionierte es dennoch nicht. Und am Ende hab ichs dann einfach auf nen XP Rechner genutzt.

Allerdings, ich habe damals in Google verschiedene Lösungsansätze gefunden. Im Ubisoft Forum wird eine etwas kompliziertere Lösung vorgeschlagen, die aber scheinbar geklappt haben soll. 
Obs das bringt jene Datei zu bearbeiten habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Rzeda (25. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube,dass es an der Geforce 9 Seriece liegt,da es bei mir auf einer 8600GT nicht auftritt!!!
vieleicht gibt es einen patch dafür,nur ich kann keinen Finden!!!
und das Problem kommt ja auch auf XP !!!

Das Problem mit der Auflösung habe ich auf XP behoben,aber nicht mit der schwarzen Leiste!!!


----------

